# bailleur aux fraises



## Giulia2213

Ciao,

Il contesto in francese, nel quale mi lamento del mio proprietario.

"Il va encore falloir que j'écrive à *bailleur aux fraises* pour lui demander l'autorisation d'installer des moustiquaires intégrales aux fenêtres. Oui, ce même bailleur qui a envoyé un huissier pour un soi-disant impayé de loyer du mois en cours... déjà encaissé trois semaines avant que l'huissier ne se pointe chez moi !"

Le fameux bailleur est une société HLM de ma région réputée pour son côté kafkaïen au moindre petit travers. Ils ont exigé à la société de distribution d'électricité de déplacer le compteur électrique de la cuisine au couloir mais je dois encore me prendre le chou pour qu'il vienne réparer le trou laissé par le compteur. Trou qui laisse passer beaucoup de poussière depuis l'escalier de service, bien évidemment.
Un autre exemple des frasques de mon bailleur. À la base, c'est le bailleur qui a commandé la réhabilitation électrique, dont le déplacement des compteurs des cuisines aux couloirs.
Il exige des locataires de reboucher les trous laissés par les ouvriers qui ont déplacé les compteurs.
Sauf que c'est bailleur qui commande les travaux, c'est à bailleur de payer pour faire reboucher les trous dans les cuisines !!

*Être aux fraises* : être à côté de la plaque, à côté de ses pompes, être complètement largué.
"Être aux fraises". • J'aime les mots

Entre nous, un bailleur qui envoie un huissier pour impayé du mois en cours alors que le loyer est sur le compte du fameux bailleur depuis trois semaines n'a pas l'air de suivre !!
(Bailleur a été obligé de reconnaitre que le loyer du mois en question dormait sur son compte bancaire depuis trois semaines. Cette fois, bailleur a dû payer les frais d'huissier !).

J'aurais bien été tentée par "Dovrò ancora scrivere a *locatore alle fragole* per chiedergli il permesso di ...."
Je ne suis pas sûre que "alle fragole" soit très naturel en italien !!

Alcune idee genialifiche?

Grazie mille


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Giulia2213 said:


> J'aurais bien été tentée par "Dovrò ancora scrivere a *locatore alle fragole* per chiedergli il permesso di ...."
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûre que "alle fragole" soit très naturel en italien !!


Non, pas du tout.

"Dovrò ancora scrivere al proprietario/padrone di casa *svampito/con la testa tra le nuvole/che pensa alle vacche* per chiedergli il permesso di ..."

Un po' in ritardo ma una risposta è arrivata😅


----------



## Giulia2213

Mi piace "svampito" e "pensare alle vacche" 😁


----------



## MintSyrop

Ciao, se mi trovassi io in quella situazione direi: "Dovrò ancora scrivere a quello stordito del proprietario per chiedergli...".

Oppure, siccome mi pare di capire che il proprietario sia un'azienda più che una persona singola opterei per: "quegli storditi dei proprietari" o anche "quegli storditi della [nome azienda]".

Edit: avevo scritto tutto in grassetto, perdonatemi ma sono nuovo.


----------



## lorenzos

@MintSyrop direi meglio _svampito _che _stordito.
@alfaalfa "pensare alle vacche"_ non la conoscevo, bella ma non credo sia tanto nota.


----------



## MintSyrop

@lorenzos personalmente è più facile che io usi la seconda, mi piace di più, ed è per questo che l'ho proposta (anche perché mi sembrava interessante come alternativa non ancora menzionata). Anzi, a dirla tutta la parola _svampito_ non la uso praticamente mai e quasi mai la sento usare al contrario dell'altra, tutto qui.

Mai sentito _pensare alle vacche_ ma d'ora in poi ne farò sicuramente buon uso


----------



## alfaalfa

Possiamo anche allargare la gamma partendo da "stonato", passando per "addormentato" e "rimbambito", per finire con un bel "rincoglionito". Direi che le scelte non mancano a seconda del registro che vogliamo usare.


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie @MintSyrop

Se non è troppo da chiedere, si può dire "a quel stordito del locatore" se per una ragione o un'altra, mi è vietato nominare la famosa azienda?



MintSyrop said:


> Ciao, [...]
> 
> Oppure, siccome mi pare di capire che il proprietario sia un'azienda più che una persona singola opterei per: "quegli storditi dei proprietari" o anche _"quegli storditi della [nome azienda]"._



C'est une société HLM déléguée par la mairie à la gestion du parc immobilier, la mairie est propriétaire des murs.

Comme c'est dans le public, il ne s'agit pas d'une agence immobilière mais d'une société HLM (Habitation à Loyer Modéré).



alfaalfa said:


> Possiamo anche allargare la gamma partendo da "stonato", passando per "addormentato" e "rimbambito", per finire con un bel "rincoglionito". Direi che le scelte non mancano a seconda del registro che vogliamo usare.


Queste le adoro! La società crea procedure assurde e poi, fa lo scaricabarille sugli inquilini che hanno seguito le regole per negare ogni responsabilità sua dei propri errori.
Tipo inviare la giustizia per un cosiddetto impago di affitto...  che in realtà, sta dormendo incassato sul conto della società già da tre settimane. Il vient de refaire le même coup ce mois-ci !
Sono proprio rincoglioniti!

OT: la buona notizia è che locatore rimbambito ha autorizzato le zanzariere alle finestre, dato che vivo in zona di alta presenza della zanzara tigre. Proprio quella che trasmette il chikunguya, la dengue e il Zika: le autorità sanitarie dicono di mettere zanzariere alle finestre per proteggersi dal rischio di pescare una di queste malattie, che sono gravi. Riscaldamento climatico, certo che sì!


----------



## MintSyrop

Giulia2213 said:


> Se non è troppo da chiedere, si può dire "a quel stordito del locatore" se per una ragione o un'altra, mi è vietato nominare la famosa azienda?


Secondo me sì, puoi lasciarlo generico, ma a giudicare dalla tua spiegazione in effetti non parlerei di "proprietario" o di "locatario". Forse "gestore"? Più generico di così...

Occhio comunque: prima della S impura ci vuole "quello" e non "quel".


----------



## Giulia2213

MintSyrop said:


> Occhio comunque: prima della S impura ci vuole "quello" e non "quel".


Grazie! Avevo completamente dimenticato quella! 

Sono completamente sotto un sacco di cose da fare e il cervello è rimasto troppo a lungo sulla bancarella del pescivendolo. 
Sto diventando svampita o che?


----------

